# New in here guys



## Orick plowing (Dec 24, 2015)

New to you guys site but not new to the business we are waiting on cold weather shucks were still landscaping


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Welcome. Where ya from?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

JMHConstruction;2080279 said:


> Welcome. Where ya from?


Well he said shucks,so I'd Tennessee


----------



## Orick plowing (Dec 24, 2015)

*Tn*

I'm from tn finally joined looked on here for awhile lots off good advice


----------

